# Gute (WoW) Videos



## Deathtyrann (2. Mai 2010)

Kennt ihr Gute (WoW) Videos und wie findet ihr meins?
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKcryGUHSxQ*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Gz.
/reported
Werbung für eigenes vid, falsches Forum und es gibt WoW Video Sammelthread.
Und das Video ist schlecht, finde ich.


----------



## Morticians (2. Mai 2010)

das video ist gar nichts das kann jeder machen.

wenn du nen eigenes machen möchtest dann mach eins von deinem char usw. dazu schmucke schrift coole efekte und mehr^^.


----------



## Deathtyrann (2. Mai 2010)

Das Video soll ja nix besonders sein ist ja nur vorläufig bald kommt eins mit AE und intro und das wird hoffentlich MEGA
wo soll denn dieser sammelthread sein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/16665-buffedde-world-of-warcraft-videosammelthread/


----------



## Teal (2. Mai 2010)

hiho!
Da der Thread im falschen Bereich ist und es schon den o. g. Sammelthread gibt, bitte ich diesen weiter zu benutzen. Hier mache ich jedenfalls mal zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------

